# Iveco cargo speed limiter?



## guyd (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone know how to derestrict an Iveco / Ford / Fiat / Cargo / Eurocargo 1996 speed limiter? Its set at 56mph -  but as a MH its not limited any more.....

Tacho fitted, but not required...


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know how they restrict a speedlimiter (as you call it). What I do know is that all trucks and in my MH, there is a threaded stud/bolt under the gas pedal. It can be adjusted up or down, whereby your gas pedal can only go so far. In this manner you can restrict your speed as your pedal cannot go no further than the stud/bolt. Or perhaps someone with more knowledge of this could comment further.


----------



## vwalan (Apr 12, 2011)

is it under 7.5 ton gvw if not you may find you need the tacho to be working properly. i cant tell you how to disconnect it but i,m sure a good truck garage can. best not to drive fast anyway. enjoy the journey its part of the trip.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 12, 2011)

would presume as it has a limmiter it will be over 7.5 unless it nerly new as some 7.5 s have been fitted with limmiters .if its electronic then mabey it will have a fuse somewhere or it could be in the engine management system have a word with any trucker as quite a few seem to know how to overide there systems .now lets see we have an ex trucker on here ***** DO YOU KNOW


----------



## guyd (Apr 13, 2011)

It was built as a 9.5 tonner, but with removing all the NHS kit its now well under 7.5 tons.

its 1996

Its a 8060.45b engine (if that means anything) The engine is a Fiat, the chassis is Iveco / Ford


----------

